# Alum ice?



## Scotty (Jan 8, 2017)

Just wondering if anyone is ice fishing up at alum and the condition of the ice. Thanks


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

I’m in the same boat Scotty. Was wondering how the ice is at alum.


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

Guys are out on new galena cove.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks workingman.


----------



## Caged (12 mo ago)

I was out on Saturday in the coves off Old State. 4-5 inches of good ice. Crappies did a lot of looking at the baits but couldn't get a bunch to bite. Small jigs with real small crappie minnows. Waxies next time out. Headed to Berlin Lake this weekend with brother in law.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Any reports on alum ice? Want to get out tomorrow and won’t have time to go check today.


----------



## Nohaha (May 10, 2013)

The ice is there. The bite is a different story. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Ohio Game Fishing mobile app


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

I went by galena and Cheshire this afternoon and didn’t see anyone fishing. Didn’t see any foot prints but I still might go out tomorrow.


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

I was thinking about hitting alum or hoover in the morning, if anyone's gonna be out, let me know. Never had great luck at either. Just looking to stay close to home.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Be very cautious if you are going out on ice at galena. Was told 2 guys I know went out on galena ice but went on from parking lot area by boat ramp. I know as of Thursday the ice was gone in the area close to road and pipe. Was open water 15 feet or so along shore. 

These guys said was still 5 to 8 inches as they walked back towards road. The area up by ride the stopped at was only 3" with slop on top. So stay back from rock area and spud have a partner where your picks and have a rope. They are letting water out still and that usually messes up the crappie bite. Be safe be smart


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks for the info slim.


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

I just finished yet another fruitless trip on alum ice. I fished Cheshire ramp north of the ramp along east shore. The edge ice was iffy but nice solid stuff every where I was once 5-10 feet away from shore.
This lake makes me want to buy a vexilar. If I ever find fish, it will be like hitting the lottery! Beautiful morning to be out there though!


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Plan on hitting alum tomorrow morning. Any ice reports?


----------

